# Another Old Mason Jar?



## BP49 (Jul 20, 2008)

https://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc30/BP49/HPIM0069.jpg?t=1216586223 I found this will diving the St.Clair river in Michigan.  It has a ground lip Can someone give me an approx age of this jar?


----------



## cookie (Jul 20, 2008)

picture?


----------



## BP49 (Jul 20, 2008)

I am having problems uploading pictures.  I followed the directions that were posted here but it dosent seam to work.  Let me try again


----------



## BP49 (Jul 20, 2008)

I think I have figured this out.


----------



## BP49 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is the front of the Jar


----------



## woody (Jul 20, 2008)

Probably circa 1870-1890.

 Value $4-6 in Red Book #9


----------



## BP49 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks Woody


----------

